# A Couple of Australians Make It To The NFL



## WhatInThe (Sep 4, 2015)

An Australian rugby player made the San Francisco 49ers and a kicker born in Australia gets picked up by the NY Giants.

http://espn.go.com/blog/san-francis...ryd-hayne-makes-49ers-projected-53-man-roster

http://nypost.com/2015/09/04/giants-cut-fan-favorite-weatherford-trade-for-aussie-punter/

Pretty good since for the most part North America is the only place where most of the football-not soccer is played.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 4, 2015)

So you've noticed our Jarryd Hayne. For the record, he is not a soccer player and soccer is just one of the codes played in Australia. The others are rugby, rugby league and Australian rules football. For a smallish population, there are plenty of choices.

He's an interesting young man. He has given up a very lucrative contract with rugby league in Australia to try his hand at American football. He is doing it for love of the game and he seems to be bringing some interesting skills with him. He certainly seems to be attracting some attention in the pre-season games. Our sports news has been full of his progress.

In the past we have had a couple of Aussie rules football players make the cut in American football but that is a very different game, with a whole other set of skills.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> So you've noticed our Jarryd Hayne. For the record, he is not a soccer player and soccer is just one of the codes played in Australia. The others are rugby, rugby league and Australian rules football. For a smallish population, there are plenty of choices.
> 
> He's an interesting young man. He has given up a very lucrative contract with rugby league in Australia to try his hand at American football. He is doing it for love of the game and he seems to be bringing some interesting skills with him. He certainly seems to be attracting some attention in the pre-season games. Our sports news has been full of his progress.
> 
> In the past we have had a couple of Aussie rules football players make the cut in American football but that is a very different game, with a whole other set of skills.



Your golfers are going pretty good also!!!


----------

